# Do hedgehogs dream?! (serious question.)



## Antares (Mar 25, 2014)

I was working at my desk in my den today and all of a sudden i hear little squeaks coming from Yuki's little hut. I stopped and listened quietly for more but there was nothing else coming from her. So I checked on her using the little viewing port i have on the roof of her hut and I see her sleeping happily, nestled in her bedding. So here's my question. _Do hedgehogs dream?_ I can see no other reason for what happened as there was nothing distressing her and no abnormalities were found inside the hut where she was sleeping..


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

IMO, yes. Some are very vocal when sleeping, some move their legs as if running, they grimace and other facial expressions. I believe they dream. :smile:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad to hear Nancy's more expert opinion...I definitely couldn't agree more! I have tons of video clips of Henry twitching his limbs, moving his mouth, and we even have heard him growl once or twice (caught on the security cam we have on his cage!).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TwentyPastFour (Jan 30, 2013)

sklock65 said:


> Glad to hear Nancy's more expert opinion...I definitely couldn't agree more! I have tons of video clips of Henry twitching his limbs, moving his mouth, and we even have heard him growl once or twice (caught on the security cam we have on his cage!).
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You have a security cam?!

THAT IS SO COOL!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

We now have a cam that records on his cage but the weirdest thing we caught was something on the doorway cam...






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

